# Give me some ideas. Pics.



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Just got back into trains after 8 years out. Moved to a smaller place and all i can fit is 8x4. I painted my walls this weekend and i am happy with the results, started laying some track to outline it with a sharpie, i will then remove them and glue cork down. As you can see here i have my outer most main line set up, it is a 22 inch radius, i am a little stuck as to where to go next, I can do an inner line at 19 inch radius and have ordered some risers/elevations but still with a brain fart. LOLOLOL. This is HO. i plan on running mainly shays, climax, smallish steamers, and perhaps a BIGBOY, lololol. On the lower deck i have some N gauge steamers and may do a layout sometime down the line, we will see. Anyhow here are 2 pics so far. Thank you to all that can give me track ideas.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I know you said 4x8 was your limit, but have you considered the popular dogbone? Maybe something where you have a loop in each corner of the room and just a 2' wide shelf under the window? You may end up using the same square footage, but a longer space provides room for more possibilities like a gentle mountain slope or even some over/under action with a tunnel. You can also run some switching yards along the narrow shelf to provide more variety.

Otherwise I would search for some plans. I've seen some that basically wander through three full loops within the 4x8 space, even changing directions. It's really amazing what people can do in that space without looking too cramped.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

this is the only image i found on google of a layout i haven't seen before.

the photo is lionel o, but i think it could be managed in HO. i love the idea of a long train not showing up right away through a short tunnel.

You could even make the lower level much longer, to allow more time "in the tunnel"

PS: thats a really pretty table. Did you build it from scratch? Nice!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Unfortunately most of those O plans bear more of a resemblance to fairground rides than actual railways. Fine if just want to watch it go round and round and round but its going to get boring very quick. Sorry, just my take. You really need to have some industries to give some operational interest especially in the light of what the OP is going to run.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Start out slow and add on? Or make it like the last one from the beginning?
Run 2 trains, has sidings, passing loops and it is 4x8.
I copied and pasted this all the from here, there are some more to look at if you care to.
http://thortrains.net/4holayx.html


Take a look,
We begin with a simple double loop, with 22" curves outside, 18" curves on the inner oval. Use #4 or #6 switches to link the loops








Standard HO switches are added to make a passing siding and looping spur inside the inner oval









Another variant, the oval inside an oval. We still have that inside spur with sidings.








For the person who wants continuous running as well as switching operations, more sidings are easily added.










I think that for the size this is an interesting running or switching layout.
But it is your choice on what your looking for in a RR.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

you might what to consider John Allen's original plan. This drawing shows an extension with the turntable that i don't believe was every built.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Our own Layout Design Forum has several examples of 4x8 track plans that might give you some ideas.

And, since you seem to have an aisle on 3 sides, be aware that you could make much better use of that space by a 3 sided or even donut shaped layout that is much narrower, but could give you as much as double the square footage that you have now.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you do stay with the 4' x 8' table, consider mounting it on locking wheels. That will give you easy access to all sides of the layout -- for construction, and later for fixing derailments.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Big Ed said:


> Start out slow and add on? Or make it like the last one from the beginning?
> Run 2 trains, has sidings, passing loops and it is 4x8.
> I copied and pasted this all the from here, there are some more to look at if you care to.
> http://thortrains.net/4holayx.html
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for. Wow, thanks you. I have a question, I have 22 inch radius and was planning to do the next inner track 19 inch, why 18? At 19 I am 3 inches center to center from my outer track. Would 19 inch radius not work? Thanks again as this is exactly what I will most likely go with.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

MtRR75 said:


> If you do stay with the 4' x 8' table, consider mounting it on locking wheels. That will give you easy access to all sides of the layout -- for construction, and later for fixing derailments.


I have access on all 3 sides, 8x4 is ALL I can do, I can't go any bigger. I can always make it an N Gauge and use my 3 HO for a much smaller 4x4 working yard layout. Lololo. I just like the options of engines and sounds I can get with HO. Lololol.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

gregc said:


> you might what to consider John Allen's original plan. This drawing shows an extension with the turntable that i don't believe was every built.


If I'm not mistaken the minimum radius on this was 14". Just saying.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool, I think what i have decided to do is keep the 22 inch radius and the inner 18/19 inch radius as my 2 main lines. And making a 16 inch inner radius figure 8 where I build a smallish mountain just for the Shay and climax to go up on one side of that 16 incher cross over and back down the other side of the 16 incher radius. Now I need to figure out how to go about it. Lololol. I can't say thank you enough to ALL of you.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*4x8 cornered*



HO LOVER said:


> I have access on all 3 sides, 8x4 is ALL I can do, I can't go any bigger. I can always make it an N Gauge and use my 3 HO for a much smaller 4x4 working yard layout. Lololo. I just like the options of engines and sounds I can get with HO. Lololol.


HO LOVER;

One thing you can do to improve just about any 4x8 layout is to
divide it down the middle. This gives the impression that either side of the dividing backdrop is a separate town, yard, farm, whatever you want. The train pulls into town, does its switching chores and then continues on to the next place, "further down the line." (really on the other side of the backdrop).

You can also get good access to both sides, by cutting the 4x8 to a point(with two 45 degree angles meeting at the point.)
This point is then moved into one corner of the room, where the short 45 degree point sides each touch one of the walls that form the corner of your room. This leaves easy access to both sides. You can attach the pieces you cut off to form the point; to the other end of the table. This gains back the area lost when cutting the point. I would round this projecting end off so you don't impale yourself on it. These ideas come from a book by John Armstrong, "Track Planning For Realistic Operation".
The book is out of print but you may get a copy through the public library, or online www.amazon.com 

Traction Fan


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

traction fan said:


> HO LOVER;
> 
> One thing you can do to improve just about any 4x8 layout is to
> divide it down the middle. This gives the impression that either side of the dividing backdrop is a separate town, yard, farm, whatever you want. The train pulls into town, does its switching chores and then continues on to the next place, "further down the line." (really on the other side of the backdrop).
> ...


Awesome idea. Will def look for that book. But I think I want to stick with a smallish inner figure 8 for my climax and Shay to climb. I LOVE shays, Love, love, love them. Hahahahah. I actually wish I had got into HON30, those shays are GORGEOUS, but of course won't go with my HO layout. May still buy one just because, lololololo. I have not seen anymore HO shays besides the Bachman Climax I just purchased with DCC and sound, and my RiverRossi Shay, which also is DCC and sound equipped.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

18" is a standard sectional track curve, so it is a common standard that many people go by. However it sounds like you're probably laying your own with flex track? In which case, definitely go for the larger radius.


----------

